# Our wee girl



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Took these pics the other night and Willow actually posed nicely for a change. The wee souls just back from the vet having been spayed so feeling a bit sorry for her bless


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Aww is she sulking with you? She's gorgeous 

Em
xx


----------



## gobubbles (Oct 14, 2010)

Gorgeous girl! :001_wub:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh what a darling face! Hope she is okay.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Aww is she sulking with you? She's gorgeous
> 
> Em
> xx


Thanks. She's too glazed to sulk at the mo but i'm sure she'll forgive us in due course



gobubbles said:


> Gorgeous girl! :001_wub:


Thanks 



messyhearts said:


> Oh what a darling face! Hope she is okay.


Thanks. I think she'll be much happier without those crazy hormones. Both ovaries polycystic so that explains her disastrous breeding career.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

tylow said:


> Thanks. I think she'll be much happier without those crazy hormones. Both ovaries polycystic so that explains her disastrous breeding career.


Oh that is such a shame. She's better for the spay, though, bless her.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow - she is a real stunner! Hope she feels better soon poor girlie x


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Wow - she is a real stunner! Hope she feels better soon poor girlie x


Thank you


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

She's stunning! :001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning stunning stunning!!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> stunning stunning stunning!!!!!! :001_wub:


Aaw thank you


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous cat. Makes me want to go out and get a beautiful pedigree puss of my own, till I think how my three mogs would react.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Really stunning.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How did I miss this last night!!! She is absolutely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:
A proper little lady :thumbup: I do hope she is recovering nicely from her spay and that she has forgiven you 
Do you show her at all? She is such a beautiful colour :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: what a beautiful lady


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

wow...she is a beautiful girl


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww she is one gorgeous looking cat!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> What a gorgeous cat. Makes me want to go out and get a beautiful pedigree puss of my own, till I think how my three mogs would react.


They'd love one probs look at it as just another snuggle safe 



MaineCoonMommy said:


> Really stunning.


Thanks 



lymorelynn said:


> How did I miss this last night!!! She is absolutely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:
> A proper little lady :thumbup: I do hope she is recovering nicely from her spay and that she has forgiven you
> Do you show her at all? She is such a beautiful colour :thumbup:


Thank you. She's looking a bit miserable today but i'm sure she'll recover well as she's a very able little madam  Unfortunately her foot markings are poor and no gauntlets and she's a bit too small however we were thinking on showing her as a pedigree pet once she's recovered :thumbup:



Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: what a beautiful lady


Thank you



mezzer said:


> wow...she is a beautiful girl


Thanks 



Jenny1966 said:


> awwww she is one gorgeous looking cat!


Thank you


----------

